# which front bumper?



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

which body kit front bumper would u guys get? r33 is not an option sorry its outta stock :/


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Omega is my favorite of the three, by far.

Extreme is just... nasty.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i was thinking of maybe drift, but the holes in the front are too big, but it would be perfect with an FMIC


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i say wait for the R33... its hands down the best front bumper... (but so is the stillen GTR too )


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I like the stillen, but that's not an option. 

I also like the stock one on the 98/99's.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i was thinking of the 98/99 bumper, i also like the 97 bumper i just hate the 95-96 bumper.......so small!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

R33 out of stock?? I can get you one ASAP, as long as you have the money. PM me or hit me up on AIM.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

VIs kit is avail from the company. www.visracing.com call them and you can find out about them


__________________


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

i would go with the jdm nissan b13 sunny front bumper. very clean


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

kaotekXe said:


> *i would go with the jdm nissan b13 sunny front bumper. very clean *


i guess i forgot to mention i own a b14


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't really like any of the aftermarket bumpers because all the ones I've seen hang down too low.I like the 95-97 200sx bumper cover the best with the factory fog lights.(of course a 2x4 is always a cool choice! )


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahahaha! You remember the 2x4 thread on B15sentra? Oh damn... that was a classic...


----------

